# Beginner guide for business



## Hung205 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi, I have registered my state sale tax. Was wondering how long until i get the approve letter from the government website. I have also registered for my EIN number and received the EIN number after completed the application. Now what else do I need to do next? I have tried to order bulk from tscapparel but they required me to send in a few application letters. I am struggled with the tax exempt (alabama). How would I need to fill this out without my sale tax letter from the government.


----------



## UDesign (Aug 21, 2012)

I know it seems confusing to get started, until then you just have to wait on the company's to approve your application. try ordering from Jiffy until you can get your business set up: Blank T-Shirts - JiffyShirts.com


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know that you have to send in application letters before you can order bulk.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Vendors have different requirements. They want to make sure that you aren't the end user. Its partly for your protection even though it seems like a lot of red tape when you're starting and trying to figure out everything.


----------

